# Lovels, MI/Shupac Lake--Where to stay?



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi You Guys,
Can anyone recommend a place to rent a room near Lovells, MI (near Shupac Lake)?
I've never stayed in that area before...suggestions appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know of any places off hand, but this is my go-to site for finding cabins to rent.

www.vrbo.com

Or you could always even try airbnb too


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

You might check out Fullers Bed and Breakfast in Lovels. A fantastic place to stay, right on the N. Branch of the AS


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

Bud's cabins in Lovells has motel rooms and cabins to rent


----------

